# Boiga or Ptyas???



## longqi (Apr 6, 2011)

Just had this brought into the display
Supposed to be a harmless ptyas koros / mucosus
But looks like a Boiga Dendrophila Gemmicinta
Anyone have any clues before I play with it more???
2metres and very quick if that helps


----------



## gillsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Would help where it was brought into.


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

Why do you get snakes brought in all the time that are supposed to be harmless but aren't....? Not claiming to know what it is but I gather you are sayings its venomous..


----------



## longqi (Apr 6, 2011)

It was brought into display in Bali
We get about 10 snakes a week brought into the display
I can readily identify most of them including kraits etc
But every now and then I am not sure
In this case the seller was adamant its a ptyas koros... non venomous
But looking through books and internet it looks more like a venomous boiga


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats my point. People are constantly bringing you venomous snakes claiming that they are non venomous snakes.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 6, 2011)

put a visitors finger in and find out? haha. But it looks like it has venom glands? you might be asking in the wrong forum lol, good luck


----------



## killimike (Apr 6, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Why do you get snakes brought in all the time that are supposed to be harmless but aren't....? Not claiming to know what it is but I gather you are sayings its venomous..


 
I'd guess because many people over there are just like people over here, and can't identify snakes accurately


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

Yet they handle them..... what a wonderful place Bali must be.

Bali must be wonderful in all seriousness.


----------



## killimike (Apr 6, 2011)

I found it is wonderful in both senses of your usage there


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

What about the Zoo there.... AMAZING I have to go there. I mean a friend went and got the chance to swim with Sea Turtles and so much more.


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Apr 6, 2011)

Not the greatest photo's to go by (the bane of ID threads) but comparing both species in pics online, it looks more like a _Ptyas_ than a _Boiga_ to me.
Going on the head shape and the round pupil.


----------



## longqi (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Drew
Ive never seen a ptyas before so was a bit concerned
My 'expert' is away overseas so might treat it with caution until he gets back
Moves really fast so photo opps were not many
Danny
Yes most people here have no idea about snakes
I have had two people walk in with a blue banded krait in their pocket
[now they are tiny but definitely can kill you]


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 6, 2011)

I know I think you posted about it hence me asking why it seems to be a common occurance.


----------

